# Medicine Fridge Temp?



## Neocold (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,

First off thanks for for all the advice I have received from reading these forums over the last year.

I have purchased a mini fridge to use as my medicine fridge for my goats as my collection of meds is growing, especially with my latest goat illness.

I am confused as to what temperature I should be aiming for with the mini fridge? Most of my stuff says room temperature (59F to 86F) but of course the CD&T vaccination wants it from 35F to 45F.

Being that the vaccine is only one small bottle I can keep it in my normal fridge in the kitchen. I am currently experimenting with the mini fridge to see what temps I can get it to hold at. Right now it is looking like around 53 may be the highest I can get it without shutting it off.

Basically I am wondering if storing the stuff that is "room temperature" below 59F is going to hurt it? My guess is that as long as I keep it above freezing it should be fine right? I was thinking of aiming for about 40F?

Currently I have Banamine, Bio-Mycin, B-Complex, Copper Boluses, Red Cell, Nutri-Drench, Pro-Bios, Ivomec Plus, Koppertox, Blood Stop Powder, Terramycin Ointment and CD&T Toxin.

My vet told me to keep the B-Complex in the fridge but that one says room temperature. She probably wasn't expecting me to have a medicine fridge at a controlled temp between 59F to 86F and most home fridges run 40F or lower.

Please chime in on this so I can make sure I am storing the meds the best way.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Banamine and probios should be refrigerated too. Red cell should not be refrigerated.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would probably just go exactly by the labels and leave most of that stuff out of the fridge at room temp and then set it for 40 and keep the CD/T and Banamine in there.

I didn't know you were supposed to keep B-Complex in the fridge though, I don't do that. perhaps I should read the label on the one I Have!


----------

